# Skipooterky - Snow Camp



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipooterky 
Snow Camp

​*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Brrrrr.... it looks so cold out there. I hope they have warm socks to keep their toezies toasty. *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm pretty sure they have nice warm socks inside the little snow-boots they are wearing. *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's great to see the boys enjoying their time off in the snow, maybe they will even run into Santa Birdie or Frosty the Snowman!


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Awww! They look so cute with their snow-boots and woolen hats!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

The places we find our boys in...thing's that make you go Hmmm...

Perhap's the boy's are coming out of secret agent retirement after spending month's training the new guy, or maybe they just wanted to see the view from up there. The possibilities are endless....


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Great picture, Deb!! I really like the look on their faces! 
I got it- Are they on top of the mount Olympus????


----------



## Bearnoname (May 11, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *I'm pretty sure they have nice warm socks inside the little snow-boots they are wearing. *


I love the little boots!!! Birdie Boots :laughing::laugh:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


aluz said:



It's great to see the boys enjoying their time off in the snow, maybe they will even run into Santa Birdie or Frosty the Snowman! 

Click to expand...

 :wow: It's possible, you never know with these three! 



nuxi said:



Awww! They look so cute with their snow-boots and woolen hats!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Gaby. 



Jonah said:



The places we find our boys in...thing's that make you go Hmmm...

Perhaps the boys are coming out of secret agent retirement after spending month's training the new guy, or maybe they just wanted to see the view from up there. The possibilities are endless....

Click to expand...

You are so right Randy! For all we know, they may have been on super secret assignments all along but we don't have high enough clearances to be aware of them. :spy:



despoinaki said:



Great picture, Deb!! I really like the look on their faces! 
I got it- Are they on top of the Mount Olympus?  

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Despina!
I'm not sure where they are camping but I'm glad I'm not out there in the cold with them. 



Bearnoname said:



I love the little boots!!! Birdie Boots :laughing::laugh:

Click to expand...

 Thanks -- maybe there's a market for Budgie Birdie Booties and we should patent them. :laughing1:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They certainly don't mind the elements as they saunter around in their budgie boots and snuggly caps! The view from there is lovely--must be nice, not having your nose freeze 

Skipper: I thought my nose froze, and my toes too, but where we goes, our shoes do, too. 
Scooter: Skip, we don't have noses, lucky our beaks don't freeze. 
Sparky: I dunno, boys, my beak is feeling pretty frosty! 
Skipper: _Sparky, the snowbird, was a very chilly soul, even through his cap he could feel cold sap right into his toes..._
Scooter: Luckily, I brought Snickers bars! 
Sparky: Do you want a gold star? 
Scooter: Well, I thought that since you're cold, you needed more calories to burn so your body would get warm. 
Skipper: Whoa, bro, where'd you learn that? 
Scooter: Talk Nutrition...
Sparky: Oh. That's a thing? 
Skipper: Apparently. Hey, let's go look at the view so Sparky stops trying to cover his face with his wings. 
Scooter: Sparky, I can't even feel it through my feathers! 
Sparky: Well, I want a warm shower. 
Scooter: What a drama queen. Is Princess Mallorn rubbing off on you? 
Sparky: No! 
Skipper: Well, we'll look at the view and then I guess I'll let you use my portable heated birdbath. 
Sparky: Oh, sounds great! I'm not cold--is anyone else?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Star - 
Did you actually find the frozen Snickers Bars in this picture?
I didn't think anyone would be able to notice them at all. *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *Star -
> Did you actually find the frozen Snickers Bars in this picture?
> I didn't think anyone would be able to notice them at all. *


Funnily enough, I noticed them and thought they were rocks that suspiciously looked like Snickers bars! :laugh:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Only you! :hug:*


----------

